# Ridding a ride you owe on



## QueerCoyote (Sep 14, 2016)

Yo,

So, due to my unacceptable gullibility, I am $12k in debt with a car with 67k miles on it. I wish to get rid of said car. Besides cosmetic damages (non-severe, a double dings and a crack in the front bumper) there is nothing wrong with it and it's in pretty good shape. I have a cosigner on the car so I can't default on it, but it's worth about $6k and I owe double that. 

Additionally, I might be looking into suing the company for sales fraud, considering that they told me a $2k service agreement was free and may have overcharged me a few thousand on the base price of the car, different from what was on paper. 

I've tried finding someone to take the car over and just keep it in my name, but that's pretty risky for me, even if it's a trusted friend. Insurance legality and the possibility of them totaling it or deciding to sell it kind of have me iffy.

Any ideas on how to get rid of my ride, that won't result in my co-signer getting his credit chopped in half?


----------



## Brother X (Sep 14, 2016)

*Makes air quotes* "Car gets stolen." ::eyepatch::
Of course that depends on your insurance policy.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Sep 14, 2016)

Leave the keys in it, park it in the ghetto, roll a joint and write on the side of the joint "make sure this car disappears".


----------



## creature (Sep 14, 2016)

hit me up, PM


----------



## bystander (Sep 14, 2016)

Brother X said:


> *Makes air quotes* "Car gets stolen." ::eyepatch::
> Of course that depends on your insurance policy.



I work for a body shop in WI and we had a pretty new Toyota Tundra towed in that had been stolen because the owner had left his keys in the ignition while at a buddys house.

40k truck plus all the damage from the multiple vehicles he hit and his insurance company told him they won't cover intentional negligence.

meaning his truck his responsibility- for all damages.

Not sure what happened after the truck got towed away..

http://host.madison.com/wsj/news/lo...cle_8777ac11-ebe3-5791-9acf-8750f1ad0d69.html

edit: not sure how i quoted the wrong person. my bad


----------



## sasquatch (Sep 16, 2016)

You can have the car stolen or totaled but unless you have GAP coverage you will still owe the amount on your loan. A might dealer be willing to pay the difference if you get financing through them on another vehicle but you won't be getting any steep discounts if they are covering the full 6k and a place like that might have really high rates.

I think youd be best off cleaning the car up as best possible and listing it as a private selling to recoup the majority of the money.


----------

